# 76ers teammates make Jason Richardson feel really, really old



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


> If not for the presence of Jason Richardson on the roster, the Philadelphia 76ers would own the league's youngest roster (their average age of 24.5 years old currently trails only the Utah Jazz), so what better way to remind the former slam dunk champ of his impending retirement than some old man birthday gifts.
> 
> Celebrating his birthday for the 14th time since entering the NBA in 2001, Richardson posted a picture of himself on Instagram with a package of Depend For Men underwear, a bathrobe and some baby food alongside the caption, "34th Birthday presents from my teammates!!!," and the requisite laughing emojis.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ardson-feel-really--really-old-231323193.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I had no idea he was even still in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He hasn't played in two years, that's why.


----------

